# Radon ZR 7, welche Reifenbreite



## killerbandage (19. September 2011)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen welche maximale reifenbreite ich auf mein radon fahren kann ?
danke für die antwort , ach ja hab die normalen alex felgen drauf


----------



## killerbandage (19. September 2011)

danke hat sich erledigt, hab grade selbst gelesen ...tausche alberts 2,35  gegen 2,25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seidelix (5. Oktober 2011)

Heißt das der 2,35 nicht passt?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (5. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, außer beim Slide und beim Swoop ist laut offizieller Angabe 2,25 die maximale Breite für alle Radon Rahmen


----------



## killerbandage (5. Oktober 2011)

genau...bei 2,25 ist schluß ...gucks du hier 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Downloads_id_5302_.htm


----------

